# signs marking trap lines



## Dennis W (Dec 11, 2006)

Is there something that lets a person know if there are traps set in a area?
The reason I ask is my lab found a trap when out hunting pheasents on the Oahe reservoir. I knew something was up by the way she was acting I whistled she sat, I went to investigate. and found a trap. I healed my dog and left. But it bothers me that there were lots of birds and public land
that I dont dare hunt do to the safty of my dog. there should be something that lets a person know where the traps were located. What could I have done if that trap severely hurt my dog? 
I have nothing against trapping I think it would be kinda fun to do 
just to let you guys know I'm not one of those people that opposes trapping
Thanks


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Dennis W said:


> there should be something that lets a person know where the traps were located.


If there were signs posted as to where the traps were located I would give those trap maybe three days before they were stolen or tamperd with. Thats just the way it is. Public land is there for everyone to enjoy but usually the trapper takes the back seat due to strict rules for trapping on public land, which I do agree with. What kind of trap was it? Foothold, Bodygrip, or snare? I have caught dogs before in footholds with no damage done to the dog what so ever. Are you from ND or SD? I hope that the trap was set legally. If not then you should contact your game and fish/DNR. Check up on your states trapping laws for public land and make sure that the trap is legally set. Laws are made for a reason and I have no time for people that dont think that laws apply to them. An illegally set trap could possible hurt a dog and give a black eye to trappers as a whole.


----------



## Dennis W (Dec 11, 2006)

I live in ND, The trap was a foothold. Couldn't that trap break a leg? I also have no clue how many or what kind of other traps are down there.
I can understand what you said about people messing with or stealing the traps, and that is what makes it bad for everyone.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Dennis, I don't mean to sound like I am critisizing you so please don't take it that way, but I don't know how else to say it.

The general public, yourself included, are very misinformed about traps and trapping, which is evident in your first statement.



> Couldn't that trap break a leg?


Traps are not designed to capture an animal by the leg, they are designed to capture an animal by the foot, specifically the fleshy portion just above the pad, thus the name foothold traps.

Our Trapping organization just started a series of Trapper Education Courses this fall, we have held 3 so far, similar to the Hunters Ed. classes. Our goal is to teach and inform the public, especially the youth on the correct and ethical methods to harvest animals using traps and snares.

Hunt your areas and shoot lots of birds, don't let traps ruin that. Your best precaution is to learn how to open those traps and release your dog. If your dog is in sight of you when it would happen to get caught, sit your dog, and just release it. Your dog will be excited but no worse for were!


----------



## Dennis W (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't feel like I am being critisized. I am misinformed I agree, after what you have told me and serching the type of traps you mentioned I do feel better about my dog and these traps. is there other types of traps that people use other then the 3 you mentioned. I don't think I would have a problem with the ones mentioned. I was debateing about bringing this thread up , but I am glad that I did

Thanks for the info
Dennis


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

How were you able to see the trap?


----------



## Dennis W (Dec 11, 2006)

? the trap in the field or the trap i searched on the internet. The trap was not hiden very good, My dog was scenting something she was kinda in the stretch position it was wierd she was staying back but stretching her nose to smell I knew something was up. I searched with a stick and saw it. I expected something dead not a trap, and nothing was dead so I don't have a clue what the dog was smelling she just didn't trust something
I know she never smelled the trap i'm not that dumb lol It just happened to be there But I didn't find anything else


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

I flag all my snares and traps in the general area. I think a lot of guys do. You risk a chance of traps being stolen but I never have had a bad experience yet. There are no regulation stating you must flag but it sure helps me locate them. I mark them with Gps also. If you see flags or somthing of that affect when your out hunting just be aware that there may be traps or snares close.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Trapper62,

Good post.

Learn how to get the dog out of a trap is definitely your first response. I've had my dog, (40lbs) in a MB 650, which is a very stout 4 coiled foot hold trap. Great trap. She was a young pup at the time, just snooping around didn't know any differently. Well she got in it, scared her, and now when she is even close to a smell anything close to a call lure, she heads in the other direction and sits down. It's better for a dog to learn and know better. Oh by the way, I set the trap she got into. No harm no fowl. It'll even keep them away from skunks  hehe.

xdeano


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

The only concern that I would have would to be aware of snares, I also flag my snares with a clothspin with a couple feet of surveyers tape attached.

Snares will not be a problem for a dog either if your dog is used to being tied or leashed. If your dog goes wild on a leash or rope than you may have problems. But with that said, most of the hunting dogs I have been around and trained have some sort of obediance training and don't panic by being restrained.

I guess the main thing is just don't panic if your dog gets caught, use your head and calm the dog than just remove him/her and go on hunting as if nothing occurred.


----------

